# Pronto code for 211



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

Does anyone has ccf file for 211? Can you send it to me, if you have one? I would like to convert ccf for 211 into rid file so I can control 211 with replay tv. JP1 (EFC/OBC)code also helpful.


----------



## rhett7660 (Apr 9, 2006)

I too would like the file.. I just got the pronto TSU3000.......


R~


----------



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

rhett7660 said:


> I too would like the file.. I just got the pronto TSU3000.......
> 
> R~


Hi Rhett, since you just got the pronto, can't you just learned it from the original remote? I don't have pronto, but need to have the hex code from pronto in order for me to generate replaytv IR blaster code to control vip211.

Please send me one, if you have it, pretty please


----------



## rhett7660 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hmmm..

I will try and see if I can do it.. I literally just got it.... So I am trying to learn how to program it..etc...But I will try

R~


----------



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

rhett7660 said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> I will try and see if I can do it.. I literally just got it.... So I am trying to learn how to program it..etc...But I will try
> 
> R~


Thanks Rhett. It should be too dificult. Don;t forget to give me an update when you are done 

Thanks.


----------



## rhett7660 (Apr 9, 2006)

isantoso 

Check your PM

R~


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

It's the same as a 311.


----------

